
Don't install npm packages globally - chowes
http://chowes.ghost.io/dont-install-npm-packages-globally/
======
normanjoyner
This article needs significantly more content to be useful to a user genuinely
curious about the topic. Answers to the following questions would improve its
usefulness:

Why would someone normally install globally? What are the advantages to
installing globally? How can these advantages be reproduced, without global
installation? Are there disadvantages to using scripts? [... etc ...]

Creating content for the sake of creating content is as useful as saying
"don't do it" in regards to global npm installs.

~~~
chowes
I'm just starting to blog - thanks for the tips!

